# ext4fuse crashes when listing mounted image



## aragats (Nov 8, 2017)

Trying to mount an image file with ext4 filesystem:
	
	



```
# mdconfig rootfs.img
md0
# ext4fuse -o ro /dev/md0 /mnt/tmp/
# ls -l /mnt/tmp/
ls: bin: Device not configured
. . . . [i]<many lines>[/i]
ls: sys: Device not configured
total 88
# dmesg | tail
. . . .
pid 1943 (ext4fuse), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

I'm on FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE.
Thanks for ideas and directions!


----------

